# My rating went from 4.82 to 4.79 in one weekend and I have no idea why. Advice?



## Sam Green (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok so I have been Ubering for about 4 months now and until this weekend I'd had a steady rating of 4.82. I'd had lots of great trips even though the past two weeks Uber's annoying weekly email said I've been BELOW average even though 90% of my trips were 5 stars!

Cue this weekend I get a group of girls coming from Bungalow in Santa Monica trying to cram 5 pax into my Honda Accord. I told them no get out and ended the trip(I would have cancelled but I had started it once the first pax got in).

So I'm pretty sure they gave me a one star. Now we all know what uber says, that your rating is averaged yada yada and that one trip won't affect it. I'm pretty sure that's BS but I can't be certain (can anyone shed light on this)?

I can't think of a single ride that could have been a problem.

Here's how I start the rides:

Usually upon accepting a ping I send a text: "Hey this is Sam with Uber! Please confirm your pickup location is correct and your destination is entered into the app." something like that. Usually they say yes or no problem, or done or something. Sometimes they'll ignore it and not enter the address. Whatever no big deal.

I'm either at their pickup address or like one or two houses down due to bad gps/no parking on a small street, sometimes I'll be around the corner but that's only again a couple houses and I let them know this.

I say something along the lines of how y'all doing, and ask them to confirm their name, or who the car is for.

Once that's done I start the trip and ask them where they're going if they haven't already entered their destination(sometimes I enter destination then start trip).

I start us on the road, while on the road I attempt to make some small talk, if they're not really responding I'll usually leave them alone save one or two questions about the destination if it's somewhere big like 3rd St. Promenade or The Grove or something. Sometimes I'll ask where I'm taking them, i.e. home, work, out with friends.

I offer phone chargers (I've got what some pax refer to as an octopus cable. One of those multi in ones), and occasionally gum.

Depending on the person again I'll try and chat, sometimes I offer gum, if I'm cold or hot I'll ask if they mind if I mess with the heat/ac and usually they don't mind. If they're cold or hot then I will just turn off my vents and let the air blow on them even if I'm not cold/hot or I'm the opposite.

Always putting the pax first. Maybe my stops are a little too harsh is the only thing I can think of? But that doesn't happen that often. And if it does I apologise right away and usually they say it's ok/don't worry about it/etc.

Am I missing something here? I'm clean, reasonably dressed(not a tank top or offensive wording or anything), maybe the music? Some of it could be offensive? IDK.

Any advice is welcomed please!

Edit: I forgot about ending. I'll arrive at their destination or the drop off point near their destination if they tell me somewhere else(like if there is no place to safely stop ahead) and I wish them a great day/night/whatever and add in something like have a safe flight, or have fun with your friends, or even good luck at school. Just small stuff like that, if anything along those lines came up during a conversation. Then I end the ride once they're out of the car.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I never start a trip until I've pulled away from the curb. Pax can rate you once a trip has started, I'm sure the 5 girls 1-star rated you. 

Search the forums there are some posts about a possible ratings glitch this weekend.

My rating last week was a 4.89 - my 1 day ratings for Thursday 5.0 and Friday ended at a 4.89 yet my rating this week came in at a 4.64 that's statically possible.


----------



## Sam Green (Feb 20, 2015)

Beur said:


> I never start a trip until I've pulled away from the curb. Pax can rate you once a trip has started, I'm sure the 5 girls 1-star rated you.
> 
> Search the forums there are some posts about a possible ratings glitch this weekend.
> 
> My rating last week was a 4.89 - my 1 day ratings for Thursday 5.0 and Friday ended at a 4.89 yet my rating this week came in at a 4.64 that's statically possible.


Good idea about not starting until I pull away from the curb. What's an extra 18 or so cents compared to my rating right? 

As for the 5 girls I KNOW they 1 star rated me. I kicked them out of my car super quick. Said something like, although less rude, "nope. This is illegal and unsafe. I can't do it. Get out and call an uberxl or plus."

I'll look into a ratings glitch here. Thanks.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Sam Green said:


> Good idea about not starting until I pull away from the curb. What's an extra 18 or so cents compared to my rating right?
> 
> As for the 5 girls I KNOW they 1 star rated me. I kicked them out of my car super quick. Said something like, although less rude, "nope. This is illegal and unsafe. I can't do it. Get out and call an uberxl or plus."
> 
> I'll look into a ratings glitch here. Thanks.


On the more than 4 - I tell them it's against the law and $1,000 ticket, that will typically shut them up. If it doesn't work, I ask them if they have $1000 cash to give me if we make it to their destination without getting pulled over I'll refund the $1,000 -30% extra passenger surcharge. If they're quick on the math they figure out that's $300 and an UberXL or UberSUV is way cheaper.


----------



## Sam Green (Feb 20, 2015)

Beur said:


> On the more than 4 - I tell them it's against the law and $1,000 ticket, that will typically shut them up. If it doesn't work, I ask them if they have $1000 cash to give me if we make it to their destination without getting pulled over I'll refund the $1,000 -30% extra passenger surcharge. If they're quick on the math they figure out that's $300 and an UberXL or UberSUV is way cheaper.


Haha!!!! I love it. Short, not sweet, and to the point.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Every time there is such an issue, write to uber a passenger concern. Explain a trip did not take place and they should remove it as well as its ratings. By the way, since you ended the trip, did you also 1 star them?


----------



## Sam Green (Feb 20, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Every time there is such an issue, write to uber a passenger concern. Explain a trip did not take place and they should remove it as well as its ratings. By the way, since you ended the trip, did you also 1 star them?


I did that almost instantly. Pulled away, went and parked somewhere and emailed uber. I told the pax I would ask uber to zero out the fare so they don't get charged.

But yeah I wrote in.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

dude stop freaking out. if you’re afraid of your passengers they’ll notice and drag it down even further. You aren’t paid enough to freak out so don’t. LA drivers have to pull some serious shit to get deactivated. And no matter what you do, you most likely you won’t be able to change how you Uber, enough to raise or drag it more than .05 pts. Most of your rating is made up of shit beyond your immediate control.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sam Green said:


> Ok so I have been Ubering for about 4 months now and until this weekend I'd had a steady rating of 4.82. I'd had lots of great trips even though the past two weeks Uber's annoying weekly email said I've been BELOW average even though 90% of my trips were 5 stars!
> 
> Cue this weekend I get a group of girls coming from Bungalow in Santa Monica trying to cram 5 pax into my Honda Accord. I told them no get out and ended the trip(I would have cancelled but I had started it once the first pax got in).
> 
> ...


Don't take this the wrong way but if you talk as much as you write you may need to just shut up.

Having said that one weekend means nothing. That's a steep drop though if you have 500 rides. If not it's easy to have your rating jump around. All it takes is a few 3s or 4s and a 1 really.

Advice: stop offering everything. I simply say if they're too hot or cold let me know and I'll adjust the heàt/ac. Then unless they DO want it changed I leave it. I don't offer anything except a charger and ONLY if they ask or mention their phone us dead or dying.

You mention harsh stops. Only red flag I saw that could hurt you. But unless your driving has changed that shouldn't matter.

I had 2 weeks a while ago where I watched my rating fall slowly. Now my last 30 days it's 5. Slowly going back up.

unless it's low enough Uber cares then why should you?

My advice is r relax. Pax can smell desperation and fear. And I've noticed if I just LOVE uber I get 5s. If I say anything negative and the pax disagrees or is drunk and disagrees especially that hurts me. I stick to the " My mother told me if you can't say anything nice..."

Most pax only want to hear how awesomely smart they are for using uber. Reinforce that and they're happy.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

Sam Green said:


> Ok so I have been Ubering for about 4 months now and until this weekend I'd had a steady rating of 4.82. I'd had lots of great trips even though the past two weeks Uber's annoying weekly email said I've been BELOW average even though 90% of my trips were 5 stars!
> 
> Cue this weekend I get a group of girls coming from Bungalow in Santa Monica trying to cram 5 pax into my Honda Accord. I told them no get out and ended the trip(I would have cancelled but I had started it once the first pax got in).
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better, I went from 5 stars to 4.67 in one weekend. But this is only my second weekend with Uber. But I totally know which ride it was. Uber GPS didn't take me the right way to the airport ( I was going to the airport from a part of town I wasn't very familiar with), and instead it took me down some back road to a loading area behind the airport. Probably added 2 minutes to the trip, as I had to turn around and back track). But oh well, I'm still a newbie with well under 30 rides.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sam Green said:


> Ok so I have been Ubering for about 4 months now and until this weekend I'd had a steady rating of 4.82. I'd had lots of great trips even though the past two weeks Uber's annoying weekly email said I've been BELOW average even though 90% of my trips were 5 stars!
> 
> Cue this weekend I get a group of girls coming from Bungalow in Santa Monica trying to cram 5 pax into my Honda Accord. I told them no get out and ended the trip(I would have cancelled but I had started it once the first pax got in).
> 
> ...


The party of betties tanked your rating. I had the exact same thing happen to me. I was eventually able to get Uber to remove the errant rating. In essence, you were providing 5 star service by following all laws and policies regarding the number of riders your car can accommodate. But that policy and your adherence to it pissed off the betties and they gave you a one-star rating. This is just one example of the many flaws inherent to the Uber driver rating system. Yes, Uber is aware of problems with the rating system and they are fully aware that the rating system is not even statistically valid, but Uber has also made it clear that it has no intention of changing or correcting the flaws. The flawed rating system is one of the strategies Uber employs to keep driver turnover high and that's an integral component of the Uber business model.

I hope this helps. Sorry you got victimized and penalized for doing exactly what Uber and the law says you're supposed to be doing.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sam Green said:


> Ok so I have been Ubering for about 4 months now and until this weekend I'd had a steady rating of 4.82. I'd had lots of great trips even though the past two weeks Uber's annoying weekly email said I've been BELOW average even though 90% of my trips were 5 stars!
> 
> Cue this weekend I get a group of girls coming from Bungalow in Santa Monica trying to cram 5 pax into my Honda Accord. I told them no get out and ended the trip(I would have cancelled but I had started it once the first pax got in).
> 
> ...


This stupid rating system is setup to make you work harder. The less trips you make on a shift, the less of a sliding scale there is. If you did 6 trips, 5 pax give you 5 stars BUT one pax gave you a 4, your rating drops substantially. It's Uber's way of driver turn over.


----------



## Sam Green (Feb 20, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> dude stop freaking out. if you're afraid of your passengers they'll notice and drag it down even further. You aren't paid enough to freak out so don't. LA drivers have to pull some serious shit to get deactivated. And no matter what you do, you most likely you won't be able to change how you Uber, enough to raise or drag it more than .05 pts. Most of your rating is made up of shit beyond your immediate control.


Not at all afraid of my pax. Just slightly worried about rating, more then slightly at the moment. But thanks for the assurances.


----------



## Sam Green (Feb 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but if you talk as much as you write you may need to just shut up.
> 
> Having said that one weekend means nothing. That's a steep drop though if you have 500 rides. If not it's easy to have your rating jump around. All it takes is a few 3s or 4s and a 1 really.
> 
> ...


Firstly, "if you talk as much as you write you may need to shut up" that's not offensive. It's funny! And probably true.

I used to: Offer chargers, gum, mints, ask about music, navigation, and haet/ac. Now I just offer chargers and gum occasionally. I also keep the charger in the back so if they notice it they can use it.

Thanks for the advice man.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but if you talk as much as you write you may need to just shut up.
> 
> Having said that one weekend means nothing. That's a steep drop though if you have 500 rides. If not it's easy to have your rating jump around. All it takes is a few 3s or 4s and a 1 really.
> 
> ...


How about offering juniormints. They're very refreshing.


----------



## Sam Green (Feb 20, 2015)

KingJimmy said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I went from 5 stars to 4.67 in one weekend. But this is only my second weekend with Uber. But I totally know which ride it was. Uber GPS didn't take me the right way to the airport ( I was going to the airport from a part of town I wasn't very familiar with), and instead it took me down some back road to a loading area behind the airport. Probably added 2 minutes to the trip, as I had to turn around and back track). But oh well, I'm still a newbie with well under 30 rides.


This is my fourth or so month with uber. That rating is after about 300 rides. Which GPS do you use?



Desert Driver said:


> The party of betties tanked your rating. I had the exact same thing happen to me. I was eventually able to get Uber to remove the errant rating. In essence, you were providing 5 star service by following all laws and policies regarding the number of riders your car can accommodate. But that policy and your adherence to it pissed off the betties and they gave you a one-star rating. This is just one example of the many flaws inherent to the Uber driver rating system. Yes, Uber is aware of problems with the rating system and they are fully aware that the rating system is not even statistically valid, but Uber has also made it clear that it has no intention of changing or correcting the flaws. The flawed rating system is one of the strategies Uber employs to keep driver turnover high and that's an integral component of the Uber business model.
> 
> I hope this helps. Sorry you got victimized and penalized for doing exactly what Uber and the law says you're supposed to be doing.


Yeah, I know they are partly responsible. How'd you get them to remove the rating? I know if I asked them to do that they would just rattle off that one rating doesn't effect your over all rating.



ARIV005 said:


> This stupid rating system is setup to make you work harder. The less trips you make on a shift, the less of a sliding scale there is. If you did 6 trips, 5 pax give you 5 stars BUT one pax gave you a 4, your rating drops substantially. It's Uber's way of driver turn over.


I agree completely. Uber has at least some of us drivers living in fear of the ratings system.


----------



## Sam Green (Feb 20, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> How about offering juniormints. They're very refreshing.


I love them personally. And there is the problem, I'd eat them all before I could give them to any pax XD


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sam Green said:


> This is my fourth or so month with uber. That rating is after about 300 rides. Which GPS do you use?
> 
> Yeah, I know they are partly responsible. How'd you get them to remove the rating? I know if I asked them to do that they would just rattle off that one rating doesn't effect your over all rating.
> 
> I agree completely. Uber has at least some of us drivers living in fear of the ratings system.


You have to pester the ever-lovin' shit outta them! I mean really harp on them. It was not worth the effort, however there was a matter of principle involved and I was not going to be punished for following the rules and refusing to break the law.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> How about offering juniormints. They're very refreshing.


Here in Phx were serve Junior Mints with a straw...and plenty of wet wipes.

It's a *Junior Mint*!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## BeepBeepBarina (May 14, 2015)

Maybe your driving is crap.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

Sam Green said:


> This is my fourth or so month with uber. That rating is after about 300 rides. Which GPS do you use?


I used the Uber app on my iPhone. After that took me to the wrong place, I switched to Google.

I also had a problem picking a pax up once, as there was an entire section of road that was recently bull dozed. I had to devise a work around with any GPS.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Great advice here so far..

Also challenge yourself to turn any negative around to your advantage.

Nr 1 reason for down-starring: perceived or real inefficient route.

So you miss an exit or whatever, we all make mistakes. Own your error, apologize and offer to end the ride a bit sooner, that usually works.

Pax hate it when they think you are trying to take a longer route on purpose, don' t argue or blame uber or your gps, they just don't care and it makes you sound like you aren't in control of the situation.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

NEVER EVER offer to end a ride before the passenger is out of the car, once you end the ride James River insurance period 2 & 3 coverage ends.

Ending a ride before the pax is out of the car opens you up to all sorts of personal liability.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Beur said:


> NEVER EVER offer to end a ride before the passenger is out of the car, once you end the ride James River insurance period 2 & 3 coverage ends.
> 
> Ending a ride before the pax is out of the car opens you up to all sorts of personal liability.


Thanks for that correction, we have a different insurance situation here. We only have period 'zilch' insurance


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Uberamstel said:


> Thanks for that correction, we have a different insurance situation here. We only have period 'zilch' insurance


Wait, Uber doesn't provide insurance in Amsterdam?


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Beur said:


> Wait, Uber doesn't provide insurance in Amsterdam?


Correct.. They make general statements such as :'Uber will always stand behind our partners' but there is nothing written down about our insurance status.

Our choice is to either lie to our personal insurer about our Uber-gig or to be forthright and be de-insured..

One of the main reasons why I have not been Ubering for a while..


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Uberamstel said:


> Correct.. They make general statements such as :'Uber will always stand behind our partners' but there is nothing written down about our insurance status.
> 
> Our choice is to either lie to our personal insurer about our Uber-gig or to be forthright and be de-insured..
> 
> One of the main reasons why I have not been Ubering for a while..


Damn they're playing the same game on every continent.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Beur said:


> Damn they're playing the same game on every continent.


They have run into some real resistance here, every Uberpop (=X) that is caught in the act will be fined €50.000 up to a max of €1.000.000.

Because mystery guests are being used to entrap drivers, Uber is countering by limiting rider-access to Uberpop which has caused driver-gross earnings per hour to plunge to 50% in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Uberamstel said:


> They have run into some real resistance here, every Uberpop (=X) that is caught in the act will be fined €50.000 up to a max of €1.000.000.
> 
> Because mystery guests are being used to entrap drivers, Uber is countering by limiting rider-access to Uberpop which has caused driver-gross earnings per hour to plunge to 50% in the last 3 weeks.


Oh that sucks


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

BeepBeepBarina said:


> Maybe your driving is crap.


Now, now - let's play nice. Besides, it's far more productive to collectively bag on the tragically flawed driver rating system. That requires no supposition as it is well-established fact.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

BeepBeepBarina said:


> Maybe your driving is crap.


Seems to be the obvious answer.

That's what I would go with

Nothing wrong with the uber rating system

Looks spot on too me


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Seems to be the obvious answer.
> 
> That's what I would go with
> 
> ...


Actually, the Uber driver rating system isn't statistically valid. Not even close.


----------



## Sam Green (Feb 20, 2015)

BeepBeepBarina said:


> Maybe your driving is crap.


Maybe


Desert Driver said:


> You have to pester the ever-lovin' shit outta them! I mean really harp on them. It was not worth the effort, however there was a matter of principle involved and I was not going to be punished for following the rules and refusing to break the law.


You're right. Not worth the time even if it is a matter of principle. Ugh why are they such a shitty company?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sam Green said:


> Maybe
> 
> You're right. Not worth the time even if it is a matter of principle. Ugh why are they such a shitty company?


Yeah, it is a pretty crappy outfit, for sure.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sam Green said:


> Maybe
> 
> You're right. Not worth the time even if it is a matter of principle. Ugh why are they such a shitty company?


Maybe it's your age. Although I do hope your profile is just a joke.


----------



## Greg G. (Apr 7, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> The party of betties tanked your rating. I had the exact same thing happen to me. I was eventually able to get Uber to remove the errant rating. In essence, you were providing 5 star service by following all laws and policies regarding the number of riders your car can accommodate. But that policy and your adherence to it pissed off the betties and they gave you a one-star rating. This is just one example of the many flaws inherent to the Uber driver rating system. Yes, Uber is aware of problems with the rating system and they are fully aware that the rating system is not even statistically valid, but Uber has also made it clear that it has no intention of changing or correcting the flaws. The flawed rating system is one of the strategies Uber employs to keep driver turnover high and that's an integral component of the Uber business model.
> 
> I hope this helps. Sorry you got victimized and penalized for doing exactly what Uber and the law says you're supposed to be doing.


Why do they want high turn over?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Greg G. said:


> Why do they want high turn over?


Because inexperienced drivers haven't figured out how rigged the game is and how little money they're actually making. Why do you ask?


----------



## Sam Green (Feb 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Maybe it's your age. Although I do hope your profile is just a joke.


AHAHAHAHAHH that's hillarious! No no no, that's a typo on my end. I'm 22 but I'm leaving it like that.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

KingJimmy said:


> I used the Uber app on my iPhone. After that took me to the wrong place, I switched to Google.
> 
> I also had a problem picking a pax up once, as there was an entire section of road that was recently bull dozed. I had to devise a work around with any GPS.


Uber rep told me they use google for maps - anyone?


----------



## MegaXz (May 26, 2015)

Yesterday there was a car tailgating me with a pax in the back, I had to speed up and move over, It then became a red light the tailgater passed me and I didn't stop before the crossing line, I assume I got hit with a low rating for that. I have maybe 11 rides but my rating from 5.0 went to 4.5. What number does Uber kick you out in Chicago?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

MegaXz said:


> Yesterday there was a car tailgating me with a pax in the back, I had to speed up and move over, It then became a red light the tailgater passed me and I didn't stop before the crossing line, I assume I got hit with a low rating for that. I have maybe 11 rides but my rating from 5.0 went to 4.5. What number does Uber kick you out in Chicago?


Ahhh, yet again the inherent flaws of a statistically invalid rating system.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

MegaXz said:


> Yesterday there was a car tailgating me with a pax in the back, I had to speed up and move over, It then became a red light the tailgater passed me and I didn't stop before the crossing line, I assume I got hit with a low rating for that. I have maybe 11 rides but my rating from 5.0 went to 4.5. What number does Uber kick you out in Chicago?


Probably depends on if they need drivers...


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Probably depends on if they need drivers...


Absolutely. Because UberX is still illegal in Amsterdam Uber has a hard time keeping drivers, some are driving with a 3.5 rating!


----------



## JDB (Aug 13, 2015)

KingJimmy said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I went from 5 stars to 4.67 in one weekend. But this is only my second weekend with Uber. But I totally know which ride it was. Uber GPS didn't take me the right way to the airport ( I was going to the airport from a part of town I wasn't very familiar with), and instead it took me down some back road to a loading area behind the airport. Probably added 2 minutes to the trip, as I had to turn around and back track). But oh well, I'm still a newbie with well under 30 rides.


That same thing happened to me going to the airport in TO. My rating dropped big time. Took a day to bring it up.


----------

